# My Blob Top Steamer Type Soda Collection(always looking for more)



## waskey (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is my entire steamer type soda collection so far. Many people confuse these with hutches. They look alot like hutches although they don't have the famous hutchinson style top. To most these are known as transitional blobs or steamers. Im always looking for more from Maryland that I don't have.

 Here are my two local Ellicott City ones.
 -Left: A.B. Lewis (very rare)
 -Right: Christian Eckert (rare)


----------



## waskey (Nov 27, 2010)

The rest of these are my Baltimore ones. There are tons of these from Baltimore and I barely have any compared to the amount of different ones listed in the Balt book so once again, if you have any that you don't see here let me know if your willing to sell or trade.

 Here are my 3 different Crown bottles.
 -Left: Crown Bottling Works in plate but C. Edward May on heel not in plate. (Rare)
 -Middle: Crown Bottling Works in plate as well as C. Edward May (Common)
 -Right: Crown Bottling Works not in plate. C. Edward May not in plate either (Rare)


----------



## waskey (Nov 27, 2010)

-Left: City Bottling House/W.J. Wickham (Common)
 -Middle: Lewis Kalling (Rare)
 -Right: M. Kelly (Uncommon)


----------



## waskey (Nov 27, 2010)

-Left: Thomas W. Heffner (Common)
 -Middle: Jos. H. Schmidt (Rare)
 -Right: Thos B. Cooke (Rare)


----------



## waskey (Nov 27, 2010)

-Left: John M. Beger/ Fells Point Bottling Works (Uncommon)
 -Middle: William J.B. Shanks (Common)
 -Right: Samuel J. Leonard (Uncommon)


----------



## waskey (Nov 27, 2010)

-Left: City Steam Bottling House/ John Heinzerling (Common)
 -Middle: City Steam Bottling House/ Heinzerling & Wickham (Common)
 -Right: Heinzerling & Co. (Uncommon)


----------



## waskey (Nov 27, 2010)

-Left: George L. McGreevy (Common)
 -Middle: Columbia Bottling Co. (Uncommon)
 -Right; J. Wisenauer & Sons/ 707 W. Pratt St. (Unlisted)


----------



## waskey (Nov 27, 2010)

-Left: Frank Phillips (Common)
 -Middle: Lawrence E. Alberts/ LEA monogram (Unlisted)
 -Right: Lawrence E. Albert/ LEA in diamond (Uncommon)


----------



## waskey (Nov 27, 2010)

I almost forgot to take a picture of this one that came in the mail today. I got it off ebay last week for a good price.
 -Heinzerling & Leonard (common)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 27, 2010)

Great embossing....Nice group of bottles Henry!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 28, 2010)

Henry ~
 It's so nice to hear when someone finds a bottle they have been looking for 3 years. What a nice story. []


----------



## the ham man (Nov 28, 2010)

nice sodas hen.[] keep collecting!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2010)

It's a handsome group of steamers!! Looks like many of them had the Baltimore loop seal closure. This is a genre I am also in pursuit of, here in NJ.. these hefty ole 'steamers' ..thanks for showing!! []


----------



## waskey (Dec 27, 2010)

I recently aquired some more steamer sodas just before the holidays. I bought an upgrade on my rare local Christian Eckert from the first picture. I paid a good $50.00 for it but its in great condition since it was tumbled. It is whittled nicely too. Here is a picture of it compared to the old one.


----------



## waskey (Dec 27, 2010)

I got these two as gifts at the Baltimore Bottle Club meeting. I had a great time at my first meeting and I will be attending many more.
 -Left: J. Wisenauer & Sons (Rare varient)
 -Right: Bottlers Protective Asso. (Uncommon)


----------



## waskey (Dec 27, 2010)

Here are 3 more new ones I got, the two on the left I bought off ebay and the one on the right was another gift.
 -Left: D. Roche (Rare)
 -Middle: Cooke & Stokes (Uncommon)
 -Right: J. L. Sanders (Uncommon)


----------



## waskey (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is the last one that Ive recently aquired. This one was also a gift. It is a John C. Berger-Riverside Bottling Works (Uncommon)


----------



## Stardust (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice ...


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 27, 2010)

NICE COLLECTION!!!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2010)

That was fun to look at!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 27, 2010)

Some of those look very familiar....hmmmmmm LOL nice run....Keep it up Henry..


----------



## waskey (Dec 28, 2010)

Ha they sure do, thanks for the bottles John, much apreciated.


----------



## waskey (Jan 19, 2011)

Been a while since I added any of these to my collection but I was glad to score two i didn't have. They are both listed as rare in the Baltimore Bottle Book. The White & Stokes is very cool. It has a picture of a harp in the center of the plate. I paid $30 for it. The other is C.W. Rutledge. I paid $25 for the Rutledge. They are both in perfect condition too so thats a bonus.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice pair Henry, I like thick bases for some reason.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 19, 2011)

They l@@k like a happy couple.
             u
 star ~


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

Great collection of bottles there. Never heard that before "Steamer Type Soda" is that a Baltimore thing? Please educate me. Where's the term come from?


----------



## the ham man (Jan 20, 2011)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-359183/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#359184
 Henry has explained this before and i wanted to save him some time. here is a link where he explains what the "steamer" sodas are. and yes they are mainly from Baltimore.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

Interesting.[] Thanks


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 21, 2011)

You have a great collection of those going. Excellent work!

 Whatcha going to do with the sickly Ellicott City steamer that you got an upgrade for?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know jack about steamers, but that's a nice lookin' collection you got there.


----------



## waskey (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for looking everyone. They really are a nice looking type of bottle to collect. I have some that are really whittled and hammered nicely. One day I hope I can display them all. As for the extra Ellicott City one, I may just hold onto it for now but I may possibly sell it in the future sometime.


----------



## digger don (Feb 9, 2011)

Waskey Nice collection.  I've seen these in antique shops and didn't bother to get them because I had no idea how much to pay. Can you give me some idea of how much these might cost. Just a ball park figure . Don't want to pay $100 for a $20 bottle. Some antique shops really jack up there prices. Thanks Don


----------



## waskey (Feb 9, 2011)

Most are worth atleast $10 if their in perfect condtion. Some can be worth around $30 or so if rare. I would need a list of the names to be able to give you a better price range. If I don't have them I would be interested.


----------



## digger don (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Henry  At least now I have some idea of value. I will let you know if I find any thing .     Don


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 10, 2011)

These bottles are somewhat over looked by a lot of collectors. Which in my opinion is a mistake. Sure some of them were made in large numbers but after digging for over many many years some of them are very hard to find. Henry is a good example of a young collector picking up on a catagory of bottles that will be most sought after in years to come. 

   Its like buying under valued stock. I like a colored pontiled med as much as the next guy. But how often are you going to dig one or afford to buy one. I personally think you are now seeing the same type of sceinario with Pharmacy bottles. There was a time when most were thrown back down in the hole. As you know that isnt the case anymore. Some bring huge dollars now. Same as those Carters that are going crazy. There was a time when you could buy all you want for $10-$15 a piece. These steamers were once upon a time frowned upon by serious collctors. Most were dollar bottles at best. As you see Henry has paid considerably more. I think Henry has a good start to a great collection.

   Henry and Joey are the next generation of the serious bottle collector. Its very encourageing to see. The hobby needs more young people like these two. They are very well educated in the hobby of collecting bottles. The bottle community is going to hear from these two for many years to come.


----------



## waskey (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words John. Ill see you at the meeting tommorrow night. Yes, its true, I used to see the steamers not selling for much a few years ago but now they seem to sell for quite a bit since people love whittled blob top bottles. I have a couple that are so whittled that you'd think they are 1860s bottles. Some are very easy to get but others can take a very long time to find. Its a shame to think that back in the 1980s and 1990s privy diggers just threw these back into the holes. Some can be worth some serious cash now and the collectors of them are rapidly growing. They really do look great when lined up in a window sill.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 10, 2011)

Well this is nice to hear, cause I just love this category and I feel the same way about them, except I didn't know diggers used to throw them back.. that was toopid..!
 I love all these steamers, squats, ponies, blobs, hutches, all the weird patent ones.. as long as they are heavy.. []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> I love all these steamers, squats, ponies, blobs, hutches, all the weird patent ones.. as long as they are heavy.. []


 
 I couldn't have said it better myself! I now realize what I want to specify my collection into: these types of bottles. Some can be had for cheap; I want to find ones from my area, at this point.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 10, 2011)

As I mentioned Pharmacies are now hitting their stride...years ago I did what you guys are doing now with steamers....Here is my collection of Pharmacies.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 10, 2011)

2


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 10, 2011)

3


----------



## waskey (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice collection John. I have a few Balto pharmacy bottles sitting around. One is an unlisted pharmacy which is pretty cool but its chipped []


----------



## waskey (Feb 12, 2011)

Had a great time at the club's monthly meeting last night and was able to add two new steamer sodas to the collection. The first is a City Bottling House/W.J.Wickham with a loop seal rather than a blob top. The other is a Globe Steam Bottling Works/Hermann F. Wims. This one to my surprise was listed as rare. They cost me $5 each.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> Had a great time at the club's monthly meeting last night and was able to add two new steamer sodas to the collection. The first is a City Bottling House/W.J.Wickham with a loop seal rather than a blob top. The other is a Globe Steam Bottling Works/Hermann F. Wims. This one to my surprise was listed as rare. They cost me $5 each.


 
 I wish I could find bottles at the monthly club meetings I go to... I guess I do get them, just not the ones I'm after!


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I came home with at least one new veterinary bottle after after Baltimore meeting.  There was always some very nice stuff for sale.


----------



## waskey (Mar 7, 2011)

I was able to make it out to the Baltimore Bottle Show. It was an amazing show and there were defenetly more people there than there were last year. The bottles were great also. I was ablt to acquire 7 new steamer sodas from Balto that I needed. There were very many steamer soda bottles at the show overall, but most I either had already, or they were in terrible condition. Anyway, here are a few of them. 
 -Far Left: T.W. Heffner-63-Greenmount-Ave-Baltimore. This one is listed as rare in the Baltimore Bottle Book.
 -Left: T.W. Heffner-827-Greenmount-Ave-Baltimore. This one is also listed as rare in the Baltimore Bottle Book.
 -Right: Henry L. Lemkuhl-Registered-HLL monogram-Trade Mark-Baltimore, MD. This one is also listed as rare.
 -Far Right: C.L. May-Trade-very crude looking crossed flags-Mark-Baltimore, MD. This variation is not listed in the book.


----------



## waskey (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is the last 3 that I got.
 -Left: Bottlers Protective Asso.-Trade-BPA monogram-Mark-Of Balto MD. This was one was a nice upgrade for the sick and chipped on I had before. It is listed as uncommon.
 -Middle: William J.B. Shanks-Trade Mark-arrow-Registered-Baltimore, MD. This one is common but I didn't have this version in the round plate.
 -Right: George L. McGreevy-Trade GLMcG monogram Mark-Registered-Baltimore, MD. This one is listed as common, but I needed this to replace the damaged one that I had before.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

very nice did it take alot to clean them up ours come out with a white shinniy film.


----------



## waskey (Mar 7, 2011)

> nice did it take alot to clean them up ours come out with a white shinniy film.


 I know some of these were tumbled by the previous owners, but I didn't really have to do any cleaning on these since I bought them already clean.


----------



## waskey (Apr 28, 2011)

I haven't posted any of these lately so here are two that I recently bought. I bought the one on the left a few weeks ago and I just bought the one on the right.
 -Left: F.B. Cary-Baltimore, MD. This one is listed as uncommon.
 -Right: Jacob Wisenauer-Balto, MD. This one is common, but this is by far the nicest example of it I have ever seen.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 28, 2011)

There's something about these bottles I really like. The thick bases and the half hutch, half blob neck really make the bottles interesting. Was this a uniquely MD thing, or do you think they made these further north, too? I really hope there are bottles like this from my area.


----------



## waskey (Apr 28, 2011)

Most states were using the more "pony" or "hutch' style bottles instead. I know there are some of these type from PA, DE, NY, and I do believe that I have seen a few from NJ. It was mostly a Baltimore thing. I really don't see a whole lot of these from other towns even in Maryland.


----------

